# Where to buy flashcards in Hong Kong in person?



## Gumplock (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone got any ideas on which shop/area i could buy a gateway flashcard in Hong Kong in person? 

I'm going there soon so i thought i'd look into this to save some cash.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 4, 2015)

This guy.  Everyone knows him he goes by Phooey, just ask around.


----------



## KnightOnline (Feb 4, 2015)

Gumplock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on which shop/area i could buy a gateway flashcard in Hong Kong in person?
> 
> ...


 

Have you tried Wan Chai 188? That's where I got all my flashcard/modding stuff when I was living in Hong Kong


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 4, 2015)

Gumplock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on which shop/area i could buy a gateway flashcard in Hong Kong in person?
> 
> ...


 

I couldn't find any in most well known games malls. Few sellers on yahoo auctions have sky3ds and gateway, but they sell them around HKD700-800... Videogames shops are slowly dying here, no one play them anymore especially on handled consoles, thanks to smartphones... So my guess is they are trying to not kill themselves by selling these cards (the customs police also made a pretty good job in recent years, I haven't seen copied games/movies/av dvd resellers for years).

I've got my cards from there though they are HK based online shop and ship from China (1 day delivery). They say they accept paypal, but I've paid directly by bank transfer. Contact one of the sales skype on the frontpage, they have been very responsive and helpful with me. The website looks horrible but who cares.


----------



## lucame (Feb 5, 2015)

go to wanchai computer center, and on the first floor look for a small shop, really small like 3x4 meters at best, that looks like a console repair shop. Owner name is Jimmy. He has all flashcarts usually and knows what he is talking about.


----------



## congzing (Feb 5, 2015)

In Hong Kong, where I can buy a N3DS (US) about time 16-22 Feb (I will travel to Hong Kong on this time)


----------



## AmD950 (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually with the customs enforcing the laws LOCALLY (and only locally - cross borders? well...) in an extreme strict sense,
the shops will NOT put up any of the products that might deem illegal.
The custom here is not able to distinguish 'products that enable homebrew' or 'products that enable for pirating'.

Although they might have stocks, they might or might not sell you the products right away - because they afraid of undercover.
Hitting a Gatway will be probably by luck - you can try Wanchai 188, Mongkok Sino Center, Mongkok Ho King and Samshuipo Golden Arcade.

For most of the Hong Kong people - if we want Gateway... actually we ordered directly from Mainland China.
Why? The price is low. ~US$50 for Gateway. ~US$60 for Sky 3DS - things get delivered to Hong Kong in 2 days...



congzing said:


> In Hong Kong, where I can buy a N3DS (US) about time 16-22 Feb (I will travel to Hong Kong on this time)


 
Wanchai 188, Mongkok Sino Center, Mongkok Ho King and Samshuipo Golden Arcade

If you wish, you can walk in an exporting store called DirectbuyHK - they sell things much cheaper ... 
It is near by the Sham Shui Po Golden ARcade



koziakauzu said:


> I couldn't find any in most well known games malls. Few sellers on yahoo auctions have sky3ds and gateway, but they sell them around HKD700-800... Videogames shops are slowly dying here, no one play them anymore especially on handled consoles, thanks to smartphones... So my guess is they are trying to not kill themselves by selling these cards (the customs police also made a pretty good job in recent years, I haven't seen copied games/movies/av dvd resellers for years).
> 
> I've got my cards from there though they are HK based online shop and ship from China (1 day delivery). They say they accept paypal, but I've paid directly by bank transfer. Contact one of the sales skype on the frontpage, they have been very responsive and helpful with me. The website looks horrible but who cares.


 
Man do you speak Chinese?
Try taobao next time if you are staying in Hong Kong.


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 5, 2015)

AmD950 said:


> Man do you speak Chinese?
> Try taobao next time if you are staying in Hong Kong.


 

I live there, but I don't speak/read chinese.. I know taobao and ordered my GW there of course, but I provided a solution for OP assuming he doesn't speak the language.


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 5, 2015)

Wago Jewellery.


----------



## congzing (Feb 6, 2015)

AmD950 said:


> Actually with the customs enforcing the laws LOCALLY (and only locally - cross borders? well...) in an extreme strict sense,
> the shops will NOT put up any of the products that might deem illegal.
> The custom here is not able to distinguish 'products that enable homebrew' or 'products that enable for pirating'.
> 
> ...


One more question, if i buy a digital camera, where is best place for it


----------



## koziakauzu (Feb 6, 2015)

Mongkok, "Sin Tat". Shops there sell imported cameras (usually latest models) at lower price than HK official goods. But the warranty is for Japan only. (I'm not sure if many HK bought camera have international warranty anyway)


----------



## AmD950 (Feb 6, 2015)

congzing said:


> One more question, if i buy a digital camera, where is best place for it


 
Well... actually if you are going to buy imported cameras at Hong Kong, you are likely to buy imported cameras from Japan... 
if you are based in Japan, I do not see any advantages over it.

In addition, prices for both DSLR and consumer DCs are both set much higher than US and Japan - thus there are potential price differences for importing stuff and resale them here in HK.

But if you insist, Mongkok Star City might be a good start - and you can check www.price.com.hk
Key in the DSLR/DC you want to find in the top search box;
Look for prices come with blue label (水) - they are imported goods usually from Japan;
Prices come with gold label (行) are products to be sold in HK.


----------



## congzing (Feb 6, 2015)

AmD950 said:


> Well... actually if you are going to buy imported cameras at Hong Kong, you are likely to buy imported cameras from Japan...
> if you are based in Japan, I do not see any advantages over it.
> 
> In addition, prices for both DSLR and consumer DCs are both set much higher than US and Japan - thus there are potential price differences for importing stuff and resale them here in HK.
> ...


Thanks alot I'm not a Japanese, just working in Japan


----------

